# Temperatura Máxima no Mês de Fevereiro 2008



## Vince (10 Fev 2008 às 01:34)

Qual será a temperatura mais alta oficialmente registada em Portugal durante o mês de Fevereiro?
A sondagem está aberta até dia 17 de Fevereiro.

*Nota:* Participa também na sondagem da temperatura mínima.


----------



## Luis França (10 Fev 2008 às 02:13)

Vou arriscar >=26º e <27º


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2008 às 02:26)

Eu votei no intervalo: >= 25ºC e < 26ºC.
Espero sinceramente que não passe de26ºC, o calor é no Verão não no Inverno...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2008 às 15:23)

Este ano o calor adiantado vai dar cabo de tudo  quando o vento de leste acabar as temperaturas explodem.

>= 27ºC e < 28ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Fev 2008 às 15:23)

MSantos disse:


> Eu votei no intervalo: >= 25ºC e < 26ºC.
> Espero sinceramente que não passe de26ºC, o calor é no Verão não no Inverno...



Tenho a mesma opiniao que tu


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (10 Fev 2008 às 15:23)

Votei no intervalo >= 26ºC e < 27ºC

espero que nao chegue la nem por sombras....

mas sei tambem que ha zonas um pouco mais quentes pelo país por isso acredito que a maxima esteja a volta disso


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2008 às 15:25)

Votei no intervalo *>= 26ºC e < 27ºC*.


----------



## Brigantia (10 Fev 2008 às 17:27)

Eu votei  com a maioria no intervalo >= 25ºC e < 26ºC


----------



## martinus (10 Fev 2008 às 17:55)

Eu votei na margem de temperatura >= 27ºC e < 28ºC

Acho que o Algarve e o Alentejo vão chegar aos 27,0 C. sem dificuldade. Hoje estive na praia da Apúlia (perto de Esposende e Ofir) e já havia pessoal horizontalmente na toalha a bronzear. E votei apenas na temperatura máxima porque me parece que a mínima vai ser sem interesse e sem história (nos últimos dias o IM tem previsto mínimas a rondar os 2 e 3 C. para Braga e depois a temperatura vê-se aflita para baixar dos 10 C.)


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2008 às 19:11)

Eu votei no intervalo >= 26ºC e < 27ºC, e penso que será no Alentejo, Lisboa ou Santarém, não estou convencido que seja no Algarve.


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2008 às 19:28)

Eu votei em >= 26ºC e < 27ºC.
E até acho que a máxima se dará no litoral centro. Em Leiria talvez. Aquela capital de distrito é de extremos!

Mas já agora uma duvida, as temperaturas observadas nas ilhas também contam para a sondagem? É que o Funchal já quase bateu nos 24ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2008 às 19:47)

AnDré disse:


> Eu votei em >= 26ºC e < 27ºC.
> E até acho que a máxima se dará no litoral centro. Em Leiria talvez. Aquela capital de distrito é de extremos!
> 
> Mas já agora uma duvida, as temperaturas observadas nas ilhas também contam para a sondagem? É que o Funchal já quase bateu nos 24ºC.



Penso que são validados os registos a nível nacional e todos os que sejam de cariz oficial, pelo que os registos nos arquipélagos também deverão contar para a sondagem.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Fev 2008 às 20:47)

Eu votei no intervalo >= 25ºC e < 26ºC

Se existisse a opção <25ºC votava nesta

Parece-me que até ao fim do mês este calorzinho "kaput"

Espero eu...


----------



## Vince (10 Fev 2008 às 20:55)

Sim, inclui a Madeira e Açores e é até por isso que a sondagem começa nos 25Cº pois a Ponta do Sol na Madeira já teve 25ºC há poucos dias atrás.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2008 às 21:06)

Votei no intervalo >=26ºC e <27ºC...

Não digo que se registe no continente (sabe-se lá), mas talvez na Madeira


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2008 às 22:24)

Vince disse:


> Sim, inclui a Madeira e Açores e é até por isso que a sondagem começa nos 25Cº pois a Ponta do Sol na Madeira já teve 25ºC há poucos dias atrás.



Ah!
Obrigado pelo rápido esclarecimento Vince!

Só mais uma pergunta, desculpa lá...
Em cidades grande como o Funchal e o Porto Santo, existe um histórico diário publicado no IM on-line diariamente. Mas para outras localidades nas ilhas, e que não são contabilizadas nos relatórios mensais do IM, como é que podemos ter acesso a esses valores?

Já agora fica a sugestão de se publicarem nos relatórios mensais do IM, os dados referentes às ilhas. É que na minha opinião, é super injusto eles ficarem fora dos relatórios.


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2008 às 23:42)

AnDré disse:


> Ah!
> Obrigado pelo rápido esclarecimento Vince!
> 
> Só mais uma pergunta, desculpa lá...
> ...



Boas, 
Pois além do Funchal não há histórico de registo diário no site do IM...
Quanto aos relatórios mensais, pois isso é reivindicação antiga.. já até enviei e-mail para o IM a sugerir a inclusão dos dados, mas não obtive qualquer resposta... e a ser feito, devia incluir Açores e Madeira...


----------



## Vince (10 Fev 2008 às 23:46)

AnDré disse:


> Ah!
> Obrigado pelo rápido esclarecimento Vince!
> 
> Só mais uma pergunta, desculpa lá...
> ...



Na prática dependemos sempre dos relatórios para as sondagens. Mas lá chegará o dia em que o IM acabará por disponibilizar mais dados e gráficos históricos diários e mensais pois não tem outra opção nos tempos que correm...
Quanto à ausência das ilhas no relatório, nunca percebi, já se falou disso aqui e deixa furioso as pessoas das ilhas como não podia deixar de ser.


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2008 às 23:57)

Ponta do Sol às 14h do dia 7, embora tenha passado dos 25ºC às 15h, mas não tenho esse registo.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2008 às 00:19)

Eu votei no intervalo mais baixo, pensando na Madeira; acho que esses valores só muito excepcionalmente iriam ocorrer em Portugal Continental.


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2008 às 00:41)

Rog, MiguelMinhoto e todos os membros e visitantes residentes nas Ilhas!
Estamos solidários convosco nessa vossa "revolta" que é mais que compreensivel.

Acho que também vou enviar um e-mail para o IM a demonstrar o meu desapontamento. Mas é como o Vince diz: 



Vince disse:


> Mas lá chegará o dia em que o IM acabará por disponibilizar mais dados e gráficos históricos diários e mensais pois não tem outra opção nos tempos que correm...


----------



## vitamos (11 Fev 2008 às 10:51)

Apesar de a MAdeira estar em verão antecipado eu acho que as temperaturas não vão subir mais pelo que votei no intervalo mais baixo! Mas espero que não subam mesmo... O calor para a altura certa!


----------



## jpmartins (11 Fev 2008 às 12:25)

Votei no intervalo mais baixo, mas depois pensei que é bem possível que a Madeira o passe, mas no continente penso que não chegará a tanto, penso eu


----------



## Thomar (11 Fev 2008 às 20:45)

Eu votei no intervalo* >= 25ºC e < 26ºC*, não acredito  que este mês as temperaturas subam mais que isto.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 20:51)

Qual foi a região mais quente hoje provavelmente já ultrupassamos os 25ºC ??


----------

